# مشكله حيرت كثير من المختصين



## محمد زعبي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بتركيب ضاغط مغلق جديد لثلاجة بوظه , وبعد الانتهاء من العمل قمت بشحن الضاغط بغاز 502 حسب التعليمات ,وبعدها قمت بتشغيل الثلاجه.
الثلاجه عملت لمدة اسبوع كامل بشكل جيد ,وبعد اسبوع توقف الضاغط عن العمل وبعد الفحوصات تبين ان الضاغط يستهلك امبير عالي جدا 15a فيقوم ال Over Lod بقطعه.
قمت بتوصيل وحدة Ptc بوستر ولم يساعد ذالك على تشغيل الضاغط .
السؤال هو كيف يمكنني توصيل الضاغط بحيث يدور عكسيا لتحريره ؟

ساعدوني في هذه المشكله وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى الفاضل
تحية طيبة 
اليك اربع طرق لفك زرجنة الضواغط وتحريرها وقد استخدمت هذه الطرق عمليا فى الورشة ونجحت فى تحرير ودوران كثيرا من الضواغط . واخرها ضاغط مكيف 5ر2 حصان وقمت بعد ذلك بتغييرالزيت وشحن المكيف واصبح يعمل بحالة جيدة .
ولكن نصيحة افرغ الشحنة اولا قبل اجراء تجربة الطرق التالية.حتى يقوم الضاغط بدون حمل unload .
لان بعض الضواغط تفشل فى البدء وغالبا ما يفسر العطل بان الضاغط محترق ويجب تغييرة باخر جديد.
ولكن اذا تم فحص قيمة مقاومة ملفات التقويم والدوران سوف نجدها مطابقة للقيمة المقرره وليس بها قصر اوفتح.
اذن فى هذه الحالة يكون الضاغط مزرجن او مصلب نتيجة :
1- ظروف تشغيل غير عادية.مثل ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط اعلى من المقرر.
2- نقص زيت النبريد.
3- وجود شوائب معدنية مثل برادة النحاس والتى دخلت النظام اثناء التركيبات.
4- كسر بلف السحب وسقوطة داخل الاسطوانة.

وفى هذه الحالة نقوم بمحاولة فك الزرجنة وهنا اربع طرق لفك الزرجنة:

1- تركيب مجموعة عزم تقويم مكونة من كابستور تقويم +كابستور دوران +ريلاى فولت.
2- عكس دوران الضاغط بوضع كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران.وذلك لمدة ثوانى فقط.
3- تقويم الضاغط بفولتية ضعف فولتيته اى ضاغط 110فولت يدور ب220 فولت و220 يدور ب 380 فولت ولمدة ثوانى
4- كابستور تقويم كبير السعة مثلا من80-120 ميكرو فراد واستخدام مطرقة مطاطية والطرق على جسم الضاغط اثناء توصيلة بالكهرباء.


----------



## محمد زعبي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي شرى كول 2 على هذا الرد السريع والمميز ولكن اريد منك ان تكمل معروفك وان تبعث لي رسم الدائره الكهربائيه لتوصيل الضاغط بوضع كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران ,او ان ترشدني الى الموقع الذي تظهر فيه هذه التوصيلات الكهربائيه .
لانني جديد في هذا المجال 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله في جميع المجالات .


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل محمد زعبي
تحية طيبة 
بالنسبة لعكس دوران الضاغط لتحريره ما عليك الا عكس وضع اسلاك ال R مكان ال S
معنى اخر جعل ملفات التقويم دوران وملفات الدوران تقويم مع اضافة كابستور كما بالشكل
وذلك للحظات قليلة جدا بحيث تعد واحد اثنين ثلاثة فقط .
طريقة التوصيل:طرف المنبع 1 الى الاوفرلود الى طرف C 
طرف المنبع الثانى الى طرف الكابستورومنه الى الطرف S
طرف الكابستور الثانى الى طرف R للضاغط 
ويمكن أضافة ريلاى تيار مع الضواغط التى تستخدم ريلاى تيار.
وسوف اجمع لك بعض الدوائر المفيدة بهذا المجال.


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

طريقة عكس الدوران مع ريلاى التيار
وفيه يكون كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران.





مع خالص تحياتى..


----------



## محمد زعبي (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اااااااااااااااههههههههههه كم انا سعيد واتنفس الصعداء عندما ارى هذه الاجابات من الاخوه الافاضل .
بارك الله لكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق .
كم اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوه المشرفين والاخوه الذين قاموا على بناء هذا المنتدى ومهما قلنا فنحن نبقى عاجزين عن شكركم والحمد لله رب العالمين .


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك ولك المزززززززززيد


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرنا الك اخي الكريم والكن اخي هل جربة هذهي العامليه ونجعت في فك التلصيص يعني قفش الكمبروسر وشكرنا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل بشار الشبيبي
تحية طيبة
نعم تم تطبيق هذه الطرق عمليا وفى الورشة وكنت ادرسها لطلبتى .
وقدجاءت هذه الطرق لفك زرجتة الضواغط بكاتالوج احدى الآجهزة التعليمية وكذلك ذكرت بالمرجع العالمى للتبريد والتكييف (modern Refrigeration And Air Conditioning --- ذلك تحت عنوان STARTING A STUCK COMPRESSOR

والنتيجة انه نجح الأخ /محمد زعبي بتحرير الضاغط المصلب بنجاح كبير.
حاول وجرب واخبرنى بالنتائج.
مع تحياتى...


----------



## محمد زعبي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لقد فاتني ان اخبركم انني قد قمت بفك زرجنة الضاغط بواسطة استعمال كابستور تقويم اكبر 120 ميكروفارد واستعمال المطرقه المطاطيه والضرب على الضاغط عند توصيل الكهرباء.
وقد قمت بهذه العمليه التى تمت بنجاح حتى دون ان افرغ الشحنه من الضاغط .
والشكر يعود الى الاخ شرى كوول 2 صاحب هذه الفكره .
اما بالنسبه لعملية عكس اتجاه دوران الضاغط فقد قمت باجراء هذه التجربه على احد الضواغط الباليه التي كانت لدي فقمت بتوصيل الدائره الكهربائيه التي تلقيتها من الاخ شري كوول 2 وقد نجحت في عكس اتجاه دوران الضاغط .
اعتذر لكم لانني تاخرت في اخباركم بنتائج التجربه والشكر وكل الشكر للاخ شري كوول 2


----------



## محمد زعبي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال للاخوه
ما هي درجة الحراره الطبيعيه لجسم ضاغط مغلق في ظروف عمل طبيعيه وجيده ؟
لقد قمت باجراء فحص لحرارة الضاغط الذي قمت بفك زرجنته بعد يومين من العمل والتبريد تحسبا لعدم حدوث زرجنه مره اخرى فوجدت انه يعمل بدرجة حراره 65 درجه مئويه , فهل هذا طبيعي ؟


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل بشار الشبيبي
برجاء الاطلاع على هذا الكلام الجميل والرائع مع الشكر...


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

درجة حرارة جسم الضاغط 65 درجة مئوية طبيعية جدا.....


----------



## السيد صابر (12 أكتوبر 2006)

درجه الحرارة لجسم الضاغط ممتازة وشكرا للاخ الكريم شري كول علي هذا المجهود الرائع
واشكركم جميعا**في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## ragab saleh (13 أكتوبر 2006)

من خبرتى فى هذا المجال اعرف بأ ن اى كامبروسر يحدث به ماحدث (قفش او زرجنه فى البستم) يحدث به تفويت اى كبس البستم يكون ضعيف وذلك لمل حدث له من تجريح فى البستم نتيجه الرايش ده اذا فك القفشه من اصله ولذلك اشكك باان الكلام ده غير صحيح واذا كان الخ مش عارف يوصل الكابستر توالى مع ملفات التشغيل ازاى فك القفشه وبالحمل


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الآخ ragab saleh 

مع احترامى الشديد لكلام سيادتك لماذا لاتجرب وتخبرنا النتائج!!!؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن الكلام ده صحيح الف بالمائة لانك لم تطلع على المراجع العلمية المذكورة مثل
modern Refrigeration And Air Conditioning 
اشك انك سمعت عنه لتقول مثل هذا الكلام؟؟؟
برجاء التأكد من المعلومة قبل التهجم على زميل بالمنتدى وتقول عارف ومش عارف ولكن اذاكان عندك جديد فنحن نرحب ونعتز به ؟؟
فضلا اضئ شمعة حتى لاتعم الظلمة.
مع خالص تحياتى.


----------



## ragab saleh (15 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيزشرى قوول تحيه طيبه وبعد..................
اذا ذهبت لورشة اصلاح للكباسات وهم بكثره ستجد أن معظم الكباسات تم فتحها لماذا ؟؟؟؟
هل الفنى لم يعرف هذه الفكره
ان ما تقوله اول شىء نفكر فيه عندما يحضر كباس بهذا الشكل (قافش)
ونجرب عليه كل ما زكرت وهذا شىء مابجديد
والا مكنش فيه عمرات للكباسات
صح ولا غلط rsm303*************


----------



## السيد صابر (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
لا يمكن ان اقرء هذا الكلام بدون ان اعلق عليه فاسمحوا لي بهذا
بكل احترام لك اخي الكريم رجب اريد ان اوضح لك نقطه غائبه عن ذهنك
وهي في حاله قفش الضاغط او الكباس يلزم اولا اتباع الاربع خطوات التي تفضل بشرحها الاخ المهندس الكريم شري كوول واذا لم تنجح اي طريقه منهم دل ذلك علي شدة زرجنه الضاغط وفي حاله الرغبه للارجاع نفس الضاغط الي الخدمه نقوم بفتح الكباس وعمل العمرة التي تقول عليها*
اخي الكريم رجب انا اعرف انك لا تقصد التهجم علي احد واعرف ان هذا فقط تفاعل مع العطل
وكلها وجهات نظر كلو علي قد خبراته وتجاربه والاخ المهندس شري كوول ذو خبرة كبيرة وجزاه الله خير علي ما يقدمه لنا ولكم الشكر الجزيل وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذة المواضيع المميزة والمناقشات الرائعه ** وفي رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## ragab saleh (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل السيد صابر تحيه طيبه وبعد
اخى حضرتك قربت من وجهة نظرى انا لا اهاجم احد ولكن مع التحيه والاحترام للاخ شيرى
بيكلم وكائن 90%من الكباسات التى يحدث بها قفش(زرجنه) يتم فكها بالطرق التى ذكرها
مع العلم بأنها لاتتجاوز 10% وللعلم انى قد عملت فتره بعد الدراسه فى ورشه لعمل العمرات
بنسبه للخبرات الحمد الله عندى الكثير وعملى وليسه كلام من الورق
وانا الان اعمل فى اكبر شركه تجميع سيارات فى مصر
وخبراتى تتعدا 18 سنه فى مجال التبريد والتكييف
وانا اسف للاخ شيرى معرفش انه كبير كده


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الرجو عدم الدهشه من موضوع الاخ محمد زعبي*

اخوني المهندسين 

عملية الاخ محمد هي لا تصح لا في الضوغط النوعمن النوع الدوراني الذي يعمل بطريقه الدوران
ام في حالة الترددي لا تصح العمليه 
الماذ لان الترددي يعمل بشكل ترددي يعني طريقه البستونات يعني من اعلى الى اسفل تمم

السبب القفش ( الزرجنه) هي بسبب الحراره العاليه التي يتسبب فيه ام زيده فريون او تلعب في الكهرباء الفولتيه او نتيجه المكان الثلاجه عندماء تكون محصوره لا يوجد تهويه 
2- او بسب اوساخ في البستون 
3- او نتيجه لكسر في ذرع البستون وهذهي العمليه ليس له حل نحن نتكلام عن الضوغط المغلقه -4 وجود انسدد في خط الدفع عند الكباس 


حل المشكله 
علمين هي طريقتين فقط انبه هذهي الطريه في النوع المغلقه 
1- طريقه الطرق على الكباس عند التشغيل 
2 الطريقه الكباس بدون تغيير طريقه توصيل نقط المقاومه
3- طريقه فولت الزيد يعني نشبك على 360 فولت لحضه فقط

الطريقه المستخدمه في الخبره 
تغير الزيت الاول بجديد بعدين تعمل على قلب الكباس المده يوم او يومين حسب القفش هذا اذا كان قفش بصيط يعني اوسخ حراره اكيه 

الرجو من المهندسين الرد على كلامي والانسان


----------



## محمد زعبي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اتوجه الى الاخ بشار والاخ رجب اين كانو عندما طرحت سؤالي عن الضاغط المزرجن لم اتلقى منكم اي اجابه او حل ولكني استعملت الحلول التي تلقيتها من الاخ الكريم شري كوول وتمت بنجاح والمثل بقوا اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب .


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل محمد زعبي.
تحية طيبة اقدمها لشخصك النبيل والف شكر لك على كلماتك الطيبة والتى تدل على نبل اخلاقك
المهم عندما توجت سيادتك بالسؤال سارعت الى الاجابة لانها كانت جاهزة عندى وكنت ادرسها لطلبتى نظريا وعمليا وقد جربتها كثيرا بنجاح كامل.
وهذه الطرق ليست من عندى ولكنها من خبرات اناس هم عمالقة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف نكن لهم كل الاحترام والتقديرلما بذلوه م جهد فى المجال .
ولكن عندما ياتى شخص ما ليتعلم من هذا الكلام ويستفيد وانا متأكد من ذلك وبعدين يوجه نقد لاذع -ويعيد نفس الكلام ويقول الكلام دة مش جديد ولايعرف مخذاه - بل يذكر طريقة لاتمت للعلم بصلة وهى قلب الضاغط وانتظر بجواره لمدة يوم او يومين وبعدين الزرجنة تفك بلا مشاكل؟؟؟؟؟
ولاانسى تقديم شكرى وتقديرى لاخى الفاضل السيد صابر لما قدمه من احقاق الحق وكلماته الرائعة فى حقى. 
وختاما لكم خالص تحياتى.


----------



## ragab saleh (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل محمد الزعبى والاخ الفاضل شيرى قوول والاخ الفاضل بشار
تحيه طيبه وبعد ............ اريد ان اوجه سؤال للاخ شيرى قوول اعطنى نسبه مئويه على فك الزرجنه
لعدد من الكباسات
وشكرا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل /ragab saleh
تحية طيبة 
النسبة المئوية لفك زرجنة الضواغط بالطرق الاربعة السابقة هى 80 %
وال20% يتم عمل عمرة له كما ذكرت سيادتك اذا احتجنا رجوعه للخدمة مرة اخرى.
وكلامى ليس بجديد عليك فأنت تعلمه من قبل طبعا.
اى نحاول بالطرق الاربعة وبعدين نلجأ لاسلوب الفك والعمرة.
وكثيرا ما يحدث ويسارع الفنى بفك الضاغط ويكتشف انه بطرقة بسيطة اوتركيب كابستور تقويم بالدائرة قد وفرت علية الكثثثثثثثثثثثير من الجهد والعناء لفك الزرجنة .

مع تحياتى.


----------



## ragab saleh (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى شيرى كوول\ تحيه طيبه وبعد...........
شكرا على سرعه الرد اذا دققت فى رساله الاخ محمد من البدايه يقول بأن الكباس جديد وبعد تركيبه بشهر قفش بالله عليك اى كباس هذا يعمل لمدة شهر وبعدين يقفش اذا كان من نقص الزيت فأين ذهب الزيت واذا كان من اتساخ الزيت من اين اتا الاتساخ مع العلم ان الكباس جديد وحتى لو كل هذا يعمل لمدة شهر مش بعد ساعه او ساعتين ولا طراب الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ragab saleh قال:


> اخى شيرى كوول\ تحيه طيبه وبعد...........
> شكرا على سرعه الرد اذا دققت فى رساله الاخ محمد من البدايه يقول بأن الكباس جديد وبعد تركيبه بشهر قفش بالله عليك اى كباس هذا يعمل لمدة شهر وبعدين يقفش اذا كان من نقص الزيت فأين ذهب الزيت واذا كان من اتساخ الزيت من اين اتا الاتساخ مع العلم ان الكباس جديد وحتى لو كل هذا يعمل لمدة شهر مش بعد ساعه او ساعتين ولا طراب الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الكباس جديد نعم - لايوجد نقص بالزيت نعم ايضا - لاتوجد اوساخ نعم ايضا -
ولكن لاتنسى ان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لظروف تشغيل وحمل زائد تؤدى الى زرجنة الضاغط!!!!!

اسئلنى كيف حدث ذلك اشرح لك الموضوع ؟؟؟

مع تحياتى.


----------



## خليل الزهيري (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوتي الاعزاء.
ان ماتقولنه صحيح لحل مشكلة في الورشة امام زبون يريد جهازه يعمل باي طريقة.
ولكن واقع الحال انكم مثل الطبيب الذي يعيد المريض الى الحياة بواسطة الصدمة الكهربائية فهل سيعود هذا المريض مثل ما كان قبل اصابته بالسكتة القلبية.
ان هناك خطأ حتما اثناء عملية التصليح وكان من المفروض التوقف عن شحن الغاز R502 حالما شاهد الاخ ارتفاع الامبير 
مع التقدير


----------



## ragab saleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى شيرى كوول السلام عليكم
اسف لتأخير الرد المفروض ان اتلقا رساله على الاميل ولم تأتى فأرجو المعزره
بتقول حضرتك ان السبب هو ارتفاع حراره الضاغط نفترض ان كلامك صحيح 
اين الافرلود الداخلى للضاغط وهل لم يبرد الضاغط ابدا وقت الكشف عليه 
وهل رأيت الضاغط الروترى الموجود حاليا فى جميع منتجات اجهزة التكييف 
التى لاتستطيع ان تلمسه بيدك من شدة حرارته لماذه لم يقفش 
وشكرا على ساعت صدرك


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ragab saleh
لقد كتبت الرد على بالامس فقط وقبلت عذرك وانا ارد عليك اليوم
ولماذا الاميل طالما المناقشة مفتوحة للجميع.
.
(بتقول حضرتك ان السبب هو ارتفاع حراره الضاغط نفترض ان كلامك صحيح)
نعم كلامى صحيح والا ما ذكرته !!!!!! ولكن
اى ضاغط بوحدات التبريد والتكييف لا ترتفع درجة حرارته تبعا لظروف تشغيله؟؟

( اين الافرلود الداخلى للضاغط وهل لم يبرد الضاغط ابدا وقت الكشف عليه )

وهل كل الضواغط مذودة بالافرلود الداخلى ؟؟؟؟ 

(وهل رأيت الضاغط الروترى الموجود حاليا فى جميع منتجات اجهزة التكييف 
التى لاتستطيع ان تلمسه بيدك من شدة حرارته لماذه لم يقفش )
نعم رأيت يا باش مهندس ولكن الا تعلم ان خط الطرد يضغ فى جسم الضاغط وهذا امر طبيعى جدا وهو مصمم بهذه الطريقة

هناك شئ اخر فى غايه الاهمية وهو عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط اثناء التشغيل والفصل بعد ذلك سواء بالثرموستات او الاوفرلود .... وعندما يستدعى الضاغط بعد ذلك للتبريد والتشغيل فأنه يفشل فى الدوران ويصاب بحالة الزرجنة والتى هى موضوعنا الاساسى وتحدث الزرجنة فى مثل هذه الحالات بسبب ان بعض اجزاء الضاغط تبرد قبل اجزاء اخرى فتحدث الزرجنه.
ولك تحياتى.


----------



## ragab saleh (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الى المهندس:شيرى قوول تحيه طيبه وبعد
انا مش عارف انت متماسك برأيك ليه وانا اريد اى واحد من المنتدا يكون اشتغل فى المجال بيديه وعنده الخبره الكافيه ليفصل بينى وبينك فى الموضوع لاانى متمسك برأى ولاأنى ايضا اعيش فى هذا المجال ليلا ونهارا مع العلم انا لست مختلف معاك فى فك القفشه بس انا معترض على النسبه فقط انها لاتتعدا 20%وايضا الموضوع الجديد فى ارتفاع درجات الحراره
على كده المفروض نصف ضواغط الثلاجات تقفش فى الصيف من شدة حرارتها لك تحياتى


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ رجب
انا متمسك برائى للاسباب التالية:
1- عندما عرض الاخ الفاضل محمد زعبي مشكلته وبادرت باجابه لحل مشكلته وعرضت عليه الحلول اللازمة وذكرت له الطرق الاربعة لفك الزرجنه وقام بتطبيقها وحلت المشكله والحمد لله وقال

كم انا سعيد واتنفس الصعداء عندما ارى هذه الاجابات من الاخوه الافاضل .
وقد قمت بهذه العمليه التى تمت بنجاح حتى دون ان افرغ الشحنه من الضاغط .
والشكر يعود الى الاخ شرى كوول 2 صاحب هذه الفكره .
2- واعترضت سيادتك على هذا الكلام وقلت:

من خبرتى فى هذا المجال اعرف بأ ن اى كامبروسر يحدث به ماحدث (قفش او زرجنه فى البستم) يحدث به تفويت اى كبس البستم يكون ضعيف

يااخى ما علاقة الزرجنة بالتفويت اى كبس البستم يكون ضعيف وهذا الكلام غير علمى بالمرة
ياخى هل تعترض على طرق فك الزرجنه لانك لم تجربها بالرغم من خبرتك الطويلة فى المجال
ام تعودت على قص الضاغط كما تعلمت بورشة عمل العمرات للضواغط بدون تطبيق الطرق الاربعة التى لايعلم عنها احد بالورش لان هذه الطرق علمية بحته تدرس بالمعاهد الفنية.

وبعد ذلك تتباهى بسنوات خبرتك وهنا الموضوع لا يحتاج للتباهى ولكن الرد على التسائل فقط واذا لم يكن هناك رد فالسكوت من ذهب وتقول!!!!

وخبراتى تتعدا 18 سنه فى مجال التبريد والتكييف

وتدخل الاخ السيد صابر وقال لك 

بكل احترام لك اخي الكريم رجب اريد ان اوضح لك نقطه غائبه عن ذهنك
وهي في حاله قفش الضاغط او الكباس يلزم اولا اتباع الاربع خطوات التي تفضل بشرحها الاخ المهندس الكريم شري كوول واذا لم تنجح اي طريقه منهم دل ذلك علي شدة زرجنه الضاغط وفي حاله الرغبه للارجاع نفس الضاغط الي الخدمه نقوم بفتح الكباس وعمل العمرة التي تقول عليها*
اخي الكريم رجب انا اعرف انك لا تقصد التهجم علي احد واعرف ان هذا فقط تفاعل مع العطل
وكلها وجهات نظر كلو علي قد خبراته وتجاربه والاخ المهندس شري كوول ذو خبرة كبيرة وجزاه الله خير علي ما يقدمه لنا ولكم الشكر الجزيل وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذة المواضيع المميزة والمناقشات الرائعه 

ولكنك لم تقتنع وعدت الى التباهى مرة اخرى واجبت

وانا الان اعمل فى اكبر شركه تجميع سيارات فى مصر
اخى حضرتك قربت من وجهة نظرى انا لا اهاجم احد ولكن مع التحيه والاحترام للاخ شيرى
بيكلم وكائن 90%من الكباسات التى يحدث بها قفش(زرجنه) يتم فكها بالطرق التى ذكرها
مع العلم بأنها لاتتجاوز 10% وللعلم انى قد عملت فتره بعد الدراسه فى ورشه لعمل العمرات
بنسبه للخبرات الحمد الله عندى الكثير وعملى وليسه كلام من الورق
وانا الان اعمل فى اكبر شركه تجميع سيارات فى مصر
وانا اسف للاخ شيرى معرفش انه كبير كده

وقبلت اسفك؟؟؟
3- عاد الاخ محمد الزعبي وقال:
اريد ان اتوجه الى الاخ بشار والاخ رجب اين كانو عندما طرحت سؤالي عن الضاغط المزرجن لم اتلقى منكم اي اجابه او حل ولكني استعملت الحلول التي تلقيتها من الاخ الكريم شري كوول وتمت بنجاح والمثل بقوا اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب .
الكلام يعنىاسأل مجرب للطرق الاربعة التى تعترض سيادتك عليها منذ 30 -9 - 2006 وحتى الان
واين كنت عندما عرض السؤال ربما اجبته (يجب قص الضاغط لفك الزرجنه)
عدت الى الاسئلة مرة اخرى هل للتحدى ام لماذا لا اعلم؟؟؟ وقلت:

اريد ان اوجه سؤال للاخ شيرى قوول اعطنى نسبه مئويه على فك الزرجنه
لعدد من الكباسات

واجبتك ولكن لم تقتنع ودعت الى المشكلة من اولها وقلت:

شكرا على سرعه الرد اذا دققت فى رساله الاخ محمد من البدايه يقول بأن الكباس جديد وبعد تركيبه بشهر قفش بالله عليك اى كباس هذا يعمل لمدة شهر وبعدين يقفش اذا كان من نقص الزيت فأين ذهب الزيت واذا كان من اتساخ الزيت من اين اتا الاتساخ مع العلم ان الكباس جديد وحتى لو كل هذا يعمل لمدة شهر مش بعد ساعه او ساعتين ولا طراب الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واجبتك ولكن عدت ولكن بعد مدة طويلة الى التهكم والكلام الاذع مرة اخرى وقلت:

بتقول حضرتك ان السبب هو ارتفاع حراره الضاغط نفترض ان كلامك صحيح 
اين الافرلود الداخلى للضاغط وهل لم يبرد الضاغط ابدا وقت الكشف عليه 
وهل رأيت الضاغط الروترى الموجود حاليا فى جميع منتجات اجهزة التكييف 
التى لاتستطيع ان تلمسه بيدك من شدة حرارته لماذه لم يقفش 
وشكرا على ساعت صدرك

الى الان كان صدرى رحب ولكن بعد ردك الاخبر الذى تقول فيه:

انا مش عارف انت متماسك برأيك ليه ..

ثم تقول:وانا اريد اى واحد من المنتدا يكون اشتغل فى المجال بيديه وعنده الخبره الكافيه ليفصل بينى وبينك فى الموضوع .وانا اعيش فى هذا المجال ليلا ونهارا


وعدت الى التباهى للمرة الثالثة
عند هذا الحد ابحث بنفسك عن احد يشارك الراى بعدم جدية فك الزرجنة واخبره عن خبراتك العديده بورش عمرات الضواغط ربما يشاركك الرأى ويكون كلامى ***** 100 %وعندها لن احزن ولكن يكفينى ان الاخ محمد الزعبي حل مشكلته وكنت انت من الغائبين عن المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟

واخيرا لن اخبرك بسنوات خبراتى ولا الدورات التى حصلت عليها ولا السنوات التى عملت بها كمدرس لمادة التبريد والتكييف ولا عدد الطلبة الذين درست لهم ولا الجمعيات العلمية المشارك بها ولا حتى مجال تخصصى لان ذلك خارج عن موضوع المشاركة الاساسية.

مع الشكر......................


----------



## cutter (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يارجب انت بتقول صح والمهندس شرى بيقول صح والخلاف هو النسبة


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى الفاضل /cutter

تحية طيبة
شكرا لك على كلماتك التى تنم عن شخصية نبيلة لا ترضى بما حدث وهذا واضح من اسمك واظن انك تابعت المشاركة من اولها فهل انا اخطأت فى شئ ولوانى اخطأت فالكمال لله الواحد القهار ونحن كلنا نقص .
ولو كانت المعلومات التى ذكرتها *** كما قال الاخ رجب ماكنت كتبتها بمنتدى محترم يلقى كل الاعزاز والتقدير ولكن من امهات الكتب والمراجع العلمية التى ذكرتها . واظن ان الاخ رجب لم يطلع عليها لذلك كان من المعارضين لفكرة فك الزرجنة بالطرق الاربعة قبل المغامرة بقص الضاغط بدون ذنب ارتكبه.
وشكرا لك على احقاق الحق الى اهله ولكن انا لن انتظر اسف من احد بل تكفى كلمات مثل كلماتك التى اثلجت قلبى بعد ان نفذ صبرىواحسست بالحسرة للتهجم على بدون داعى وبدون اسناد علمى .
وشكرا لك لانك كنت اول من تدخل ووضع النقاط على الحروف لان الاخ رجب طلب احد يفصل فى الموضوع حين قال :

انا مش عارف انت متماسك برأيك ليه *** وانا اريد اى واحد من المنتدا يكون اشتغل فى المجال بيديه وعنده الخبره الكافيه ليفصل بينى وبينك فى الموضوع 

لااملك حاليا الا هذه الوردة فتقبلها منى.









شكرا لك ودمتم فى هناء.


----------



## ragab saleh (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ شيرى كوول انا منتظر ردود من ناس مخلصيين يفهمون الموضوع


----------



## cutter (13 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس شرى لم يات بنا ونحن من المتابعين..


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ رجب 
بعد التحية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


ما هى المشكلة اساسا هل تعترض على طرق فك الزرجنة المسندة لمراجع علمية كبيرة (بلاش منها)
اذا كان هناك عدم فهم لها ولم تجربها من قبل وهذا يرجع لك .
اما الاخ محمد زعبى فقد اخبرك انه جربها واتت بتائج ممتازة.

اخيرا تقبل تحياتى!!!!!!!


----------



## ragab saleh (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى شيرى انا هرد عليك بما لمسته من ظرفك وادبك
اولآ لو راجعت لأول المشاركه ستجد انى قولت ان هذا بشىء ماهو جديد بمعنا ان اى فنى يقال عليه فنى يعرف هذا الطرق الاربع الى ذكرتهم حضرتك ليس فيه خلاف بينى وبينك فى هذا ده يزعل فى اى شىءفى كلامى هذا يزعل والله والله انا اعرف الاربع حلول من زمن
ثانيا انا صعبان عليه واحد ركب كباس وحدث به شىء كما حدث وحضرتك رديت عليه مشكورا بالحل
وقلت له بالحرف
وفى هذه الحالة نقوم بمحاولة فك الزرجنة وهنا اربع طرق لفك الزرجنة:

1- تركيب مجموعة عزم تقويم مكونة من كابستور تقويم +كابستور دوران +ريلاى فولت.
2- عكس دوران الضاغط بوضع كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران.وذلك لمدة ثوانى فقط.
3- تقويم الضاغط بفولتية ضعف فولتيته اى ضاغط 110فولت يدور ب220 فولت و220 يدور ب 380 فولت ولمدة ثوانى
4- كابستور تقويم كبير السعة مثلا من80-120 ميكرو فراد واستخدام مطرقة مطاطية والطرق على جسم الضاغط اثناء توصيلة بالكهرباء.
رد الاخ الفاضل الزغبى وقال لحضرتك مايلى:
اشكرك يا اخي شرى كول 2 على هذا الرد السريع والمميز ولكن اريد منك ان تكمل معروفك وان تبعث لي رسم الدائره الكهربائيه لتوصيل الضاغط بوضع كابستور التقويم بالتوالى مع ملفات الدوران ,او ان ترشدني الى الموقع الذي تظهر فيه هذه التوصيلات الكهربائيه .
وقومت حضرتك بأرسل رسم للدائره موضحه بها طريقة التوصيل بالله عليك من فينا محتاج الهجوم
واحد ركب كباس وشغله ومش عارف ازاى يوصل الكابوستر مع ملفات التشغيل يعنى لو اشترى كباس
مختلف او ماركه تانيه واختلفت الاطراف كان يوصله غلط ماهو مش عارف اهو المفروض مثلا لو حدث لى مشكله وطرقطها على المنتدى وقومت حضرتك برد عليا وقولت لى يارجب حلها ان تعمل الخطوات كذا وكذا المفروض انا مدمت فنى افهم ماقلته لى من غير رسم لأنى اعرف 
ثالثا : انا والله وانا لااحلف لأتجمل كنت اعمل فى ورشه لفك وبيع المستعمل وكنا بنجرب كل الكباسات الوارد بطرق المزكوره وكان النسبه كما ذكرتها لك حتى فيه بعض الكابسات تفوت ليسه بها اى ضغط
رابعا: الاخ محمد ذكر وقال انا كنت فين وقت طرح السؤال انا كان اول مشاركه لى هى التى هوجمت فيها والتاريخ موجود وهى اول يوم اشتراكى فى المنتدا 
خامسا : انا من مواليد 1965 أانا احمد الله على ماانا عليه الان 
وتحياتى اليك .............وشكرا لشخصك الكريم


ولكن للامانة ان الأخ محمد الزعبي ذكر انه جديد بهذا المجال لهذا طلب المساعدة بارسال الرسم .. وانك لم تذكرها باستشهادك ..



> واحد ركب كباس وشغله ومش عارف ازاى يوصل الكابوستر مع ملفات التشغيل يعنى لو اشترى كباس
> مختلف او ماركه تانيه واختلفت الاطراف كان يوصله غلط ماهو مش عارف اهو المفروض مثلا لو حدث لى مشكله وطرقطها على المنتدى وقومت حضرتك برد عليا وقولت لى يارجب حلها ان تعمل الخطوات كذا وكذا المفروض انا مدمت فنى افهم ماقلته لى من غير رسم لأنى اعرف


 
يااخ رجب شخص يريد ان يتعلم خطوة خطوة ..
وارى ان الاخ الزعبي عندما يمتلك سنوات خبراتك 18 سنة ما شاء الله ربما سيقول نفس الكلام ، ولكنه اقر واعترف انه جديد وقام الاخ شرى بمساعدته


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ رجب 
هذا مقال من احدى المراجع عن اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط.

Compressor Overheating​
A common cause of premature reciprocating compressor failure is overheating. A reciprocating compressor that is running too hot will surely fail before its time. A service technician should always look for this potential problem while servicing any refrigeration system. 
The hottest location in any refrigeration system is at the discharge port of the valve plate inside the compressor head. It is difficult for a technician to measure the exact temperature at this location. However, measuring the temperature of the discharge line approximately 6 inches from the outlet of the compressor will give a good indication of the temperature at the discharge port. There will be approximately a 50°F to 75°F drop in temperature between the discharge port and 6 inches out on the discharge line. If a temperature of 175°F were measured on the discharge line, it would indicate an approximate temperature at the compressor discharge port of between 225°F and 250°F.
For a reciprocating compressor to operate properly, the temperature of the discharge port should never rise above 300°F. This means the discharge line temperature should never exceed 225°F (300°F - 75°F). At temperatures between 300°F and 320°F inside the compressor, the refrigeration oil will start to lose its ability to lubricate. This will cause premature wear of the compressor's cylinder and piston rings. At temperatures above 350°F the oil will start to break down, causing accelerated wear and allowing contaminants to enter the system. Once this occurs compressor failure will soon follow.
There are several reasons for a compressor to run too hot, including:
•	High compression ratio
•	High return gas temperatures
•	Lack of external cooling​][/LEFT]


----------



## ragab saleh (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للا خ شيرى انا عندى من معلومات عن هذا الموضوع مايكفى

المرجع حسب الترجمه مزكور فيه اسبب ارتفاع الحراره ولم يذكر ان ارتفاع الحراره يسيكل الضاغط وهى دى نقطه من نقط الخلاف

أي قضية مشتركة مِنْ فشلِ ضاغطِ بدايه غير صحيحه تَزِيدُ تسخين. أي مُبَادَلَة ضاغطِ التي تَرْكضُ حار جداً سَتَفْشلُ بالتأكيد قبل وقتِها. أي تقني خدمةِ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَبْحثَ عن هذه المشكلةِ المحتملةِ دائماً بينما تُصلّحُ أيّ نظام تبريدِ.
إنّ الموقعَ الأحرَّ في أيّ نظام تبريدِ في ميناءِ إطلاقَ صحنِ الصمامَ داخل ضاغطِ الرئيسَ. هو صعبُ تقني لقيَاْس درجةِ الحرارة المضبوطةِ في هذا الموقعِ. على أية حال، قياس درجةِ حرارة خَطِّ الطرد تقريباً 6 بوصاتَ مِنْ مخرجِ الضاغطِ سَيَعطي إشارة جيدة مِنْ درجةِ الحرارة في ميناءِ الإطلاقَ. سيكون هناك تقريباً a 50 °F إلى 75 °F هبوط في درجةِ الحرارة بين ميناءِ الإطلاقَ و6 بوصاتَ خارج على خَطِّ الإطلاقَ. إذا درجة حرارة مِنْ 175 °F قِيستْ على خَطِّ الطرد، هو يُشيرُ إلى درجةِ حرارة تقريبيةِ في ميناءِ إطلاقِ ضاغطَ بين 225 °F و250 °F.
مُبَادَلَة ضاغطِ لإشتِغال بشكل صحيح، درجة حرارة ميناءِ الإطلاقَ لا يَجِبُ أبَداً أنْ تَرتفعَ فوق 300 °F. هذا يَعْني درجةَ حرارة خَطِّ الإطلاقَ لا يَجِبُ أبَداً أنْ تَتجاوزَ 225 °F (300 °F - 75 °F). في درجاتِ الحرارة بين 300 °F و320 °F داخل الضاغطِ، غاز التبريدَ سَيَبْدأُ فَقْد قدرتِه للتَزْييت. هذه سَتُسبّبُ ملابسَ غير ناضجةَ مِنْ إسطوانةِ الضاغطَ وحلقاتَ المكبس. في درجاتِ الحرارة فوق 350 °F الغاز سَيَبْدأُ تَوَقُّف، يُسبّبُ ملابساً مُعَجَّلةً ويَسْمحَ للملوثِ لدُخُول النظامِ. عندما هذا يَجِدُ فشلَ ضاغطِ سَيَتْلي قريباً.
هناك عِدّة أسباب ضاغط لرَكْض سخن جداً، تَضْمين:
• نسبة ضغطِ عاليةِ
• درجات حرارة غازِ عودةِ عاليةِ
• قلة تَبريد خارجيِ


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى رجب

الترجمة الاوتوماتيكية التى قدمتها للنص لاتصلح مع النص العلمى ابدا؟؟؟؟
لذلك افقدت المقال جوانبه الفنية واصبح من الصعب فهم محتواه؟؟
واصبح بلا جدوى وفقد جوانبة العلمية مثل: 

( أي قضية مشتركة مِنْ فشلِ ضاغطِ بدايه غير صحيحه تَزِيدُ تسخين. أي مُبَادَلَة ضاغطِ التي تَرْكضُ حار جداً سَتَفْشلُ بالتأكيد قبل وقتِها. أي تقني خدمةِ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَبْحثَ عن هذه المشكلةِ المحتملةِ دائماً بينما تُصلّحُ أيّ نظام تبريدِ.
إنّ الموقعَ الأحرَّ في أيّ نظام تبريدِ في ميناءِ إطلاقَ صحنِ الصمامَ داخل ضاغطِ الرئيسَ. هو صعبُ تقني لقيَاْس درجةِ الحرارة المضبوطةِ في هذا الموقعِ. على أية حال، قياس درجةِ حرارة خَطِّ الطرد تقريباً 6 بوصاتَ مِنْ مخرجِ الضاغطِ سَيَعطي إشارة جيدة مِنْ درجةِ الحرارة في ميناءِ الإطلاقَ. سيكون هناك تقريباً a 50 °F إلى 75 °F هبوط في درجةِ الحرارة بين ميناءِ الإطلاقَ و6 بوصاتَ خارج على خَطِّ الإطلاقَ. إذا درجة حرارة مِنْ 175 °F قِيستْ على خَطِّ الطرد، هو يُشيرُ إلى درجةِ حرارة تقريبيةِ في ميناءِ إطلاقِ ضاغطَ بين 225 °F و250 °F.
مُبَادَلَة ضاغطِ لإشتِغال بشكل صحيح، درجة حرارة ميناءِ الإطلاقَ لا يَجِبُ أبَداً أنْ تَرتفعَ فوق 300 °F. هذا يَعْني درجةَ حرارة خَطِّ الإطلاقَ لا يَجِبُ أبَداً أنْ تَتجاوزَ 225 °F (300 °F - 75 °F). في درجاتِ الحرارة بين 300 °F و320 °F داخل الضاغطِ، غاز التبريدَ سَيَبْدأُ فَقْد قدرتِه للتَزْييت. هذه سَتُسبّبُ ملابسَ غير ناضجةَ مِنْ إسطوانةِ الضاغطَ وحلقاتَ المكبس. في درجاتِ الحرارة فوق 350 °F الغاز سَيَبْدأُ تَوَقُّف، يُسبّبُ ملابساً مُعَجَّلةً ويَسْمحَ للملوثِ لدُخُول النظامِ. عندما هذا يَجِدُ فشلَ ضاغطِ سَيَتْلي قريباً.
هناك عِدّة أسباب ضاغط لرَكْض سخن جداً، تَضْمين:
• نسبة ضغطِ عاليةِ
• درجات حرارة غازِ عودةِ عاليةِ
• قلة تَبريد خارجيِ


----------



## ragab saleh (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخى شيرى:على التداخل والنصيحه ولكن على اد معرفتى ولكن فهمت منها جانب لابئس منه
تحياتى اليك


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*رجل شجاع*

اخى رجب
بعد التحية

نحن هنا نكمل بعضنا البعض وهذا الهدف الرئيسى من المنتدى .... وفوق كل ذى علم عليم.
الاتعلم اننا نتعلم الى الان.. نعم نتعلم وليس هناك مجال للخجل؟؟؟
فاذا قدم احد الاخوة سؤال فتجد نفسك تبحث خلال المراجع المختلفة لتجد المعلومة ثم تنقحها حتى تكون سهلة الفهم والادراك... اليس هذا تعلم ؟؟
ان كلماتك (ولكن على اد معرفتى ولكن فهمت منها جانب لابئس منه)
اثرت فى غاية التاثير لانك لم تخجل وكنت فى غاية الشجاعة.
يااخى ماقصدت الا اكمال موضوع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الضاغط.
واخيرا تقبل تحياتى


----------



## وهبه محمد محمد على (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يمكن فك زجنة الماكينه بالكباس بنجاج التجربه السابق زكرها و لكن ما يضمن لك ان ريش البلووف بالكباس بها شوائب و شربون فنجاح التجربة السابقة يتوقف على ان يتم تشغيل الكباس و تسخينو ليتم التا كد من جلبة النصف بانها سليمة و بلوف الكباس سليمة و يقوم على الحمل بعد تشغيلة بفتره و اخز الامبير المطابق لمواصفات الكباس /المهندس وهبه محمد محمد على


----------



## ragab saleh (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى شيرى كوول انا لااخجل طالما فيه معلومه انا مش عارفها ولا تنسا حضرتك بأن مشاركة الاخ وهبه محمد فى صفى بما ذكره عن( الجلبه النص )وهى كفيله بأنها تقلل النسبه المؤيه التى ذكرتها حضرتك مع العلم بأن الكباس الذىبه (جلبه نص) يعمل عندما يبرد بدون الاربع اسباب المذكورين ويقفش عند درجة حرارته العاديه
مع تحياتى


----------



## ragab saleh (16 ديسمبر 2006)

وهبه محمد محمد على قال:


> يمكن فك زجنة الماكينه بالكباس بنجاج التجربه السابق زكرها و لكن ما يضمن لك ان ريش البلووف بالكباس بها شوائب و شربون فنجاح التجربة السابقة يتوقف على ان يتم تشغيل الكباس و تسخينو ليتم التا كد من جلبة النصف بانها سليمة و بلوف الكباس سليمة و يقوم على الحمل بعد تشغيلة بفتره و اخز الامبير المطابق لمواصفات الكباس /المهندس وهبه محمد محمد على



اخى المهندس وهبه تحيه طيبه وبعد 
كلامك صح 100%100 ولك تحياتى


----------

